# Heard from our daughter



## ReformedWretch (Dec 14, 2006)

Sent me this 

-----------------
I was going to send you a card. I thought your birthday was Dec. 19, not the 13. Sorry.
Happy birthday.

--------------------

Better than nothing I guess


----------



## BJClark (Dec 14, 2006)

Give it time Adam, she will come around.

remember Christmas is coming up as well, and she won't want to be 'alone', and this may be her way of extending the olive branch to see if she is even welcome home for the Holidays...

Oh, and Happy Birthday


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## turmeric (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## QueenEsther (Dec 20, 2006)

houseparent said:


> Sent me this
> 
> -----------------
> I was going to send you a card. I thought your birthday was Dec. 19, not the 13. Sorry.
> ...




Hey that's pretty good, just think she was going to go to the store with intent to buy you a card and spend a dollar on you for your birthday. But then I know how you must feel, for my birthday my dad, oh wait it was my step mom, sent me an e-card.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 20, 2006)

The Lord is working...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, she e-mailed and said she will be away all Christmas break but thanks for inviting her. Real simple message, no signiture. She's still clearly distant. I am not "depressed" or anything like that but I am tired and worn out from this kind of thing.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 20, 2006)

houseparent said:


> Well, she e-mailed and said she will be away all Christmas break but thanks for inviting her. Real simple message, no signiture. She's still clearly distant. I am not "depressed" or anything like that but I am tired and worn out from this kind of thing.



I think I would be too.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, God in His mercy has put us back in touch with a young lady we took care of like a daughter for years as well as her new born daughter (who is now 11) and her second daughter as well.

Here is a message she left on my My Space blog that has helped me deal with my stubborn daughter much better.

-----

Well what can I say, or we say? In the last 15 years and all that I/the kids have been through there are only two people I can honestly say that have been a constant in our lives. "Mr & Mrs" or should I say "Mom & Dad". They have went above and beyond what anyone could do for another person. No matter what (good or bad) they have never judged, put us out, or belittled us, they have been UNCONDITIONAL 100% of the time.

They have given me/us so much, no words can ever explain what is it that I/we feel for them. 

I am glad that we are back in each other's lives. (especially now). And now my children will be able to see what it is to have a set of grandparents that love them no matter what.


I/we want to thank you for everything that you've given us, in everyway. You guys are wonderful and we all love you with all our hearts. I can't wait to be able to build even more on our relationship and have you guys build a relationship with the girls...

Love you guys !!!!!!!!!!
Amy, MiKaila, & Braulie


----------



## BJClark (Dec 20, 2006)

houseparent;



> Well, God in His mercy



 

I love the way God comforts a hurting heart, even though it doesn't help completely, it does bring much comfort.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 21, 2006)

Her latest My Space quote sums her up pretty well.

"To be relieved of love, she thought, was to give up a terrible burden. ~E.E."


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm sorry, Adam, about your daughter


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks Colleen!


----------

